# Can't modprobe acpi-cpufreq

## Grook

Hi,

In search how to low power consumption I`v found a lot of articles about cpufrequtils. I`v recompiled my kernel to allow support of CPU scaling and marked acpi-cpufreq as a module. Then i tried to load on this module with

```

#modprobe acpi-cpufreq

```

but i`v got error:

```

#modprobe acpi-cpufreq

FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.34-zen2/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): Invalid argument
```

Whats the metter and what can i do to fix that?

Here is cat /proc/cpuinfo and cpufreq-info

----------

## massimo

What is the output of dmesg after having issued modprobe acpi-cpufreq?

----------

